# Happy New Year



## Hoss (Dec 31, 2010)

Wishing all of you a great year filled with hope and fulfillment. 

May we all be open to trying new avenues for healing.

Hoss

igsfly:


----------



## forgetmenot (Dec 31, 2010)

still 3.5hours to go here but happy new year to you Hoss


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 31, 2010)

happy new year!!!


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2010)

While we're on ABBA... gotta love those 80s clothes!


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh my goodness., mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh like you didn't have clothes like that back then... :rofl:

I'm not sure I understand the flood pants on the guitarist though...


----------



## AmZ (Jan 1, 2011)

_Happy New Year to everyone _


----------



## Cat Dancer (Jan 1, 2011)

> Oh like you didn't have clothes like that back then.



Ok, well maybe we shouldn't go there. LOL. mg:


----------



## CarlaMarie (Jan 1, 2011)

Happy, happy, New Year! I'm so glad the hoilday's are over, it's a brand new year, and the sun is shining.  I am excited about this year I just keep getting better. I have some goals for the year that I am excited about. I'm looking forward to jounaling about where I was last year and how far I have come and then looking at the upcoming year and where I want to go.


----------



## Retired (Jan 1, 2011)

> Oh like you didn't have clothes like that back then



so... what's the problem..I still have some in my closet, hoping they'll come back!..

Happy New Year to our members and volunteer staff.  Let's all hope for better times, better health and better evening television entertainment.

:2thumbs:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Jan 1, 2011)

Do you have the flood pants, Steve?


----------



## Retired (Jan 1, 2011)

> Do you have the flood pants



Yes, and I keep them rolled up for when the flood comes in!:lol:


----------

